# USA Striper Barsche



## clava (2. Mai 2006)

Moin auch,
hier mein Bericht von meiner Tour im Amiland:
Ich hatte nach einem Messebesuch in Las Vegas, Nevada, noch zwei Tage frei, die ich zum Bootsangeln nutzen wollte. Hatte mich vorab im Internet schlau gemacht, was man am nahe gelegenen Lake Mead so tun kann 
http://www.riverlakes.com/fishing.htm 
und bin dabei auf Captain John gestossen 
http://fish-anglersedge.com/index.html ,
der Fishing Guide ist und Tagestouren auf Striped Bass (Streifenbarsch) anbietet. Kurze email geschickt und zwei Tage gebucht. Weiterhin braucht man eine fishing license, die man auch über das Internet bekommen kann 
http://www.ndowlicensing.com 
Am Freitag ging’s dann los. Um 4:30 morgens Blick aus dem 24ten Stock des Hilton Hotels in Las Vegas. 
Ist schon witzig, aus dieser Glamour- und Glitzerwelt um diese Zeit zu einer Angeltour aufzubrechen! Nachdem ich ja schon einige Tage in Messehallen zugebracht hatte, war ich ganz erfreut, endlich das Gewusel und den Lärm zu verlassen. Mit dem Mietwagen fuhr ich den Las Vegas Boulevard Richtung Süden, dann Richtung Osten zum Lake Mead Parkway. Mit dem Auto braucht man ca. eine Stunde (mit Verfahren, man kennt sich ja nicht so aus ;-)). Am Bait- und Tackleshop Laker Plaza (ein Geschäft, wo man Angelzeug und Boote kaufen kann) habe ich mich wie verabredet mit Captain John getroffen, erst mal einen Kaffee geschlürft und dann ab zum See. Morgens ist es noch richtig kalt, man sollte auf jeden Fall für Temperaturen um die 10 Grad gewappnet sein. Ab ca. neun Uhr wird’s dann meist richtig heiss, bis 40 Grad sind da schon drin. Die Klamotten sind auch für die Bootsfahrt wichtig. Die Boote sind alle mit dicken Motoren ausgerüstet (so 200 PS aufwärts 8) und bei dem Fahrtwind (bei fast 60 Knoten) friert man auf den offenen Schalen schnell, selbst wenn die Sonne tagsüber vom Himmel brennt. 
Der Lake Mead ist ein Stausee und wird vom Colorado River gespeist. Vielleicht habt ihr schon mal vom Hoover Damm gehört, das ist der Staudamm, der am Ende des Lake Mead zur Energiegewinnung gebaut wurde.
Der See ist riesig gross und beheimatet neben den am weitesten verbreiteten Striped Bass noch Largemouth Bass, jede Menge Schuppenkarpfen (auf die die Amis nicht angeln) und einige andere Fische, die allerdings nicht sehr häufig vorkommen (Catfish, Bluegill usw., siehe auch http://www.riverlakes.com/fishid.htm) 
Gestartet sind wir von der Lake Mead Marina, einem der vielen Bootshäfen. 







Die Häfen haben alle monströse Slipanlagen und sind für Sportbootfahrer bestens ausgestattet. Hier der Blick auf eine Marina, den man von einem der ausgeschilderten Aussichtspunkte hat.






Die Boote sind meist etwas grösser, wie alles in Amerika. Auch die Trailer sind anders als bei uns. Sie haben keine Slipvorrichtungen. Man fährt einfach bis zur Anhängerkupplung ins Wasser, bis das Boot aufschwimmt und zieht es dann vom Trailer. Die Boote liegen auf fest montierten Langauflagen und werden auch zur Fahrt nicht mit Gurten gesichert oder so. Boote mit Motoren unter 200 PS sind richtig selten. Als ich John von meinem 30PS Mercury an meiner kleinen Orkney erzählt habe sagte er nur: „oh, really?“, was soviel heisst, wie: „arme Sau, fährt das denn überhaupt?“. Nun denn, auch im Amiland wird der Sprit teurer und so steigt man dort langsam schon mal von der Doppelmotorbestückung mit zweimal 225 PS auf einen „kleinen“ 200 PS Motor um. Jedenfalls machen die da alle ganz schön auf dicke Hose. Man zeigt, was man hat. Die Lackierungen einiger Boote und die Trailer mit hochglanzpolierten Felgen runden diesen Eindruck ab. Man kann stundenlang Boote gucken, das macht schon viel Spass.






Für die nötige flüssige Nahrung wird bestens gesorgt. In jedem der Häfen, die ich besucht habe, gab es einen sehr gut ausgestatteten Shop, wo man Verpflegung ;-) und auch was zu essen, Bootszubehör usw. kaufen kann. 
Auf dem Weg zum Shop, der sich auf einem Schwimmponton befindet, konnte ich dann ein lustiges Spektakel erleben. Neben den Stegen schwimmen hunderte von Fischen (meist grosse Karpfen), die darauf warten, gefüttert zu werden. Die Fische fressen sehr gern Popcorn. Wenn sich jemand mit einer Tüte nähert, ist echt der Bär los. Dann drängeln sich die Fische so dicht zusammen, dass einzelne komplett aus dem Wasser gehoben werden. Und da oben drauf watscheln dann manchmal noch Enten, um auch etwas abzubekommen. Wenn man mal bildlich sehen möchte, was der Begriff Gier bedeutet, hier sieht man’s





Hunderte Karpfen im Rausch





Was für ein Gewimmel!





"Moin, haste mal Popcorn?"

Da die Fische keine Angst haben und sehr zutraulich sind, konnte ich endlich mal testen, ob meine kleine Digitalkamera wirklich bis einen Meter wasserdicht ist, wie angegeben. Und siehe da, es funktioniert. Die folgenden Bilder sind liegend auf dem Steg, die Kamera unter Wasser gehalten und einfach mal abgedrückt, gemacht worden.





Karpfi, der Popcorn-Rüssler






Kleiner Catfish

So, nun aber endlich zum Boot! Captain John fährt eine 21 ft Nitro, ein offener GFK-Gleiter mit recht wenig Freibord. Braucht man auf dem See auch nicht so, wirklich hohe Wellen bauen sich kaum auf. 






Vorn auf dem Boot ist ein Minn-Kota Elektromotor mit einer Vorrichtung zum schnellen Einklappen angebaut. Mit der Vorrichtung kann man mit einer Hand den Motor aus dem Wasser heben und er wird liegend auf dem Boot fest fixiert. Weiterhin gibt es ein Pedal, mit dem gesteuert und die Drehzahl geregelt wird, so dass man die Hände zum Angeln frei hat. Echt praktisch, das. 






Hier der Captain auf Grosser Fahrt )






Geangelt wird am frühen morgen mit Gummifischen (Storm oder LA Slider), die wie Blinker zum Meerforellenangeln geführt werden. Dabei orientiert man sich an den „Seagulls“, fischfressenden Wasservögeln, die immer da sind, wo „baitfish“, also Kleinfische rumschwimmen. Dort sind dann auch die Barsche zu finden. Wir haben ganz dicht ans Ufer geworfen und dann mit mittlerer Geschwindigkeit zum Boot hin eingeholt, wobei John mit dem Elektromotor langsam parallel zum Ufer gefahren ist. Meine Erfahrung vom Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle hat geholfen, schnell den ersten Fisch zu fangen. Im Gegensatz zu John habe ich öfter Spinstopps eingelegt und konnte daher mehr Fische fangen, wobei ich nicht ausschliessen kann, dass John das mit Absicht gemacht hat, schliesslich war ich ja ein zahlender Gast…
Jedenfalls ist dies mein erster Striped Bass, kein Riese, aber immerhin.






Die Fische sind für die Grösse sehr agil, so dass man sie meist größer schätzt, als sie dann letztlich sind. Ein 45er Striper macht etwa so viel Druck, wie eine fitte 55er Meerforelle.
Wir haben innerhalb der ersten zwei Stunden an die 20 Striper bis 50cm gefangen, die alle wieder zurückgesetzt wurden. Dann hörte das Beissen im flachen Wasser auf und wir haben die Gummifische in einer anderen Bucht mit ca. 3-4 Knoten geschleppt. Und rumms, der erste gute Striper so um die sechzig cm. Der hat dann schon richtig Spass gemacht am leichten Geschirr.






John hat mit einem ähnlich großen Fisch auch zugeschlagen, danach dann wieder nix mehr.






Gegen 10 Uhr sind wir dann an unseren Anfangspunkt zurückgekehrt und haben vom verankerten Boot mit kleinen Stücken von Köderfischen (die John vorher mit einem Wurfnetz gefangen hatte) im tieferen Wasser, so um die 30-40 ft, geangelt. Hier ging es dann Schlag auf Schlag, fast wie beim Heringsangeln, wenn man mitten im Schwarm ist. Allerdings waren die Fische kleiner, als die auf Kunstköder gefangenen. Auch diese wurden alle zurückgesetzt. 
Mittags haben wir aufgehört, die Sonne brannte erbarmungslos vom Himmel und gefangen hatten wir wahrlich genug. Ich bin dann mit dem Mietwagen bis zum Abend im Naturschutzgebiet rumgefahren, habe mir noch einige andere Häfen angesehen und mir dann abends im Hotel ein nettes Abendessen gegönnt.
Am nächsten Morgen ging’s wieder sehr früh aufs Wasser und ab in dieselbe Bucht, wo wir am Vortag angefangen hatten. Diesmal waren noch mehr Fische da und wir konnten etliche Striper fangen. Diesmal waren die Fische auch etwas grösser und ich konnte diesen schönen Striper beim Spinnangeln mit dem Gummifisch fangen.






Die Beisszeit hörte auch an diesem Tag schlagartig etwa eineinhalb Stunden nach Sonnenaufgang auf. Naturköderangeln wollten wir an diesem Tag, wegen der zu kleinen Fische, nicht mehr und so haben wir wieder geschleppt, diesmal neben den Gummifischen auch mit Wobblern. Das lief nicht so gut und wir probierten unser Glück auf Largemouth Bass. Dazu wollte John in eine kleine, sehr flache Bucht fahren, da die Largemouth Barsche flaches Wasser und Uferpflanzen bevorzugen. Leider war aufgrund des sehr niedrigen Wasserstandes kein Zufahrt zur Bucht möglich. Wir sind dann gestrandet und zu Fuss zur Bucht, bewaffnet mit Spinner Baits und leichten Spinnruten. Nach einiger Zeit erfolglosen Durchpflügens der kleinen, recht zugewachsenen Bucht und dem Abriss eines Spinnerbaits sind wir wieder zurück zum Boot und wieder zurück zur ersten Bucht. Dort war der Bär los, schliesslich war es mittlerweile Samstag und die Wochenendangler haben die Bucht „besetzt“. Noch ein bisschen lustlos geschleppt und dann ab in den Hafen, auch an diesem Tag hatten wir mehr als genug gefangen.
Alles in allem war dieser Trip eine tolle Erfahrung und die Striper sind sehr schöne Fische. Sie sollen auch super schmecken, aber mangels passender Zubereitungsmöglichkeit habe ich dies nicht ausprobiert.
Bis dann


----------



## NorbertF (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*

Boah wie krank ist das denn mit den Karpfen?
Also ich könnte da nicht widerstehn ein paar zu fangen. Wobei das wird so leicht sein dass es schon wieder unspassig wird.
Traumhafte Fischwaid in den Staaten, da sieht man es wieder mal.
Ich beneide dich, da hast du ja 2 schöne Tage verbracht.
Danke für den sehr schönen Bericht, hat grossen Spass gemacht zu lesen.


----------



## angelschnur (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*

Geiler Bericht !!!
Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht ihn zu Lesen !!!!

MfG  

   Angelschnur


----------



## Heiko112 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*

Wirklich klasse Bericht und hervorragende Bilder.

Und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Fischen.#6


Ich liebe diese Boote die sind einfach nur der hammer. Ich käm da hinten garnicht vor Bootegucken zum Angeln.


----------



## clava (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*

@heiko 112

wie jetzt, Du fährst ne Nitro und ne Shetland ???


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*

Wirklich klasse Bericht und hervorragende Bilder.

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fischen. Das mit denKarpfen ist ja echt grass!


----------



## Tüdel (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*

Schöner Bericht, das Lesen hat Spaß gemacht.
Petri Heil zu den Fischen.

LG Tüdel


----------



## Ocrem (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*

sehr schön geschieben und die unterwasserfotos sind der hit
sowas muss ich in meinem leben auch umbedingt mal machen
Mfg und singing reels
Steffen


----------



## Walleye1 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*

Hi, geiler Bereicht aus den Staaten. 

Es gibt ein TOP-Video von In-Fisherman "Striper Strageties" in NTSC-Format.
Dort fangen die an der Oberfläche mit großen Wobblern Stripers von 20-30
lbs. Der absolute Hammer. 
Warum gibt es solche Fische nicht bei uns??? 

Petri 
Jo


----------



## Raabiat (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*

Herrlich.....schöner Bericht mit sehr, sehr schönen Bildern

|good:


----------



## clava (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*



			
				Walleye1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, geiler Bereicht aus den Staaten.
> 
> Es gibt ein TOP-Video von In-Fisherman "Striper Strageties" in NTSC-Format.
> Dort fangen die an der Oberfläche mit großen Wobblern Stripers von 20-30
> ...


 
Moin Walleye,

im Lake Mohave, nicht weit vom Lake Mead, schwimmen auch so fette Striper rum. Allerdings fängt man die im Dezember und Januar, also nicht zu der Zeit, wo ich da war. Bei uns gibt's doch auch super Fische. Wenn Du nur noch Striper fängst, wie im Lake Mead, ist das auf Dauer auch nicht sooo tolle, oder? Die Abwechslung macht's und der Mensch will immer das, was er nicht hat...

Danke für Eure netten Kommentare, freut mich, wenn es Spass macht, den Bericht zu lesen #h


----------



## Walleye1 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*



			
				clava schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Walleye,
> 
> im Lake Mohave, nicht weit vom Lake Mead, schwimmen auch so fette Striper rum. Allerdings fängt man die im Dezember und Januar, also nicht zu der Zeit, wo ich da war. Bei uns gibt's doch auch super Fische. Wenn Du nur noch Striper fängst, wie im Lake Mead, ist das auf Dauer auch nicht sooo tolle, oder? Die Abwechslung macht's und der Mensch will immer das, was er nicht hat...
> 
> Danke für Eure netten Kommentare, freut mich, wenn es Spass macht, den Bericht zu lesen #h



Hallo,
in dem Video wird erwähnt, daß erst 1941 der Striper durch Bau eines
Stausees (Santee Cooper Reservois, Ostküste) vom Meer abgeschnitten
wurde und so quasi zum Süßwasserfisch wurde. 

Petri
Jo


----------



## clava (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*

Moin Walleye,

wo gibt's denn dieses Video? Bin ja jetzt wirklich interessiert!!


----------



## Walleye1 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*



			
				clava schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Walleye,
> 
> wo gibt's denn dieses Video? Bin ja jetzt wirklich interessiert!!



Hi,

ich kanns dir leihweise senden.

Petri
Walleye


----------



## clava (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*

Hi Walleye,

sehr nobel #6 , alles weitere per PN :k :q


----------



## bernte (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: USA Striper Barsche*

super bericht!! vielen dank :k




bernte


----------

